# Piriton for Horses



## NicolaC (13 May 2011)

Has anyone used Piriton for their horses?

I have got a yearling who I think might have Hayfever and a couple of people have suggested to give him Piriton but i haven't got a clue how much to give him.


----------



## Saxon_Jasmine (13 May 2011)

I haven't used Piriton (though I've heard of other people using it) but use this allergy tablet:

http://www.naturalhorsesupplies.co.uk/p/product/0803208172-Mixed+Pollen+Remedy++%A3699/

which seems to work well on my mare.


----------



## madlady (13 May 2011)

Piriton worked wonders for my old gelding who was allergic to horsefly bites.  He was a 15.2h TB and I used to give him the syrup at double adult dosage.


----------



## tinap (13 May 2011)

Yes vet prescribed 15 piriton tabs in 1 dose for my 14hh gelding when he first got hayfever 3 yrs ago. Got a bit costly so I started to buy the syrup instead. Now I just keep him in on high pollen days & he had his fly rug & facemask on all summer. xx


----------



## tinap (13 May 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention, ours is also allergic to bites hence the fly rug too! xx


----------



## yvonne36 (13 May 2011)

Yes.  Mine is on 30 tablets daily fed between two feeds.  She is allergic to house dust mites.  You can buy 500 tabs from vet for about £12.  Once her desensitisation jags start to work she will gradually come of the Piriton but it's working!


----------



## wench (13 May 2011)

You used to be able to get a big pot of 500 or so online for about a fiver!


----------



## doris2008 (13 May 2011)

I use beconase nasal spray for humans for my lad. He head shakes and reacts to flies mainly, but he also seems to get an itchy nose at this time of year - he rubs it along the ground alot and on his legs. As this is supposed to be an anti inflammatory I thought it may help and it does.  He only actually gets around an adult dosage twice a day so not expensive. It had almost eliminated the random leg in air violent shakes he did too.


----------



## spottydottypony (13 May 2011)

My 35 yr old gelding has a pollen allergy and was originally precribed anti histamines by the vet.  Over the years i have tried many pollen allergy supplements and came back to using piriton which i get from internet supplier for £8 for 500 4 mg tablets (plus postage).  He has about 15 a day and these seem to help him.  I have tried bee pollen tablets as well as locally sourced honey but these didnt help.  I also put him out at night and bring him in day times in the summer and this helps


----------



## cornwallexracers (13 May 2011)

Yes, my boy is on ten a day for his headshaking. I get 500 from hyperdrug for about £8.70.


----------



## NicolaC (13 May 2011)

Thank you so much. I will try and get some tomorrow for my boy to try. x


----------



## Kelly Marks (13 May 2011)

I know a lot of things that don't work for hayfever in horses! One of the things I found useful is Hypercal ointment you can get it from Boots.  Spread it up their nostrils it seems to calm things down.  A nose net when they're ridden can help and working out what areas/time of day makes things worse - some horses are worse with tree pollen.


----------



## odd1 (9 July 2011)

i have been advised to give piriton for fly bites and an allergic reaction to something on my horses neck - was told to give 14 twice a day for 5 days , is this not alot horse is 15.3hh riding horse


----------



## Jesstickle (9 July 2011)

My 15.3 SF mare was on prescription strength anti histamine (made for humans but twice as strong as over the counter stuff) and she had 15 a day split between morning and night. That was on the advice of the vet. 

After I ran out of them I switched to non name version of the same active substance (in this case ceterizine) and gave her 15 in the morning and 15 at night.


----------



## indie999 (9 July 2011)

wench said:



			You used to be able to get a big pot of 500 or so online for about a fiver!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey thats good I usually buy Tesco own brand piriton (make sure its got nothing else in it as some hay fever tabs cause aggression in humans that are not piriton)!! I usually look at the packet chlorpheniramine/Chlorphenamine is the drug. Some add other things as well to it. You need just plain Chlorpheniramine/Chlorphenamine 4mg tabs.

Where did you find this then??? Was it the real deal?


----------



## Foxhunter49 (9 July 2011)

For any allergies with horses get them on NAF D-tox, it will adjust their immune system to fight whatever is causing it. 
Whilst it will help a lot once the allergy is on them, if you start it earlier in the season and keep it up all summer the following year it will be a lot better even without the D-tox.


----------



## odd1 (9 July 2011)

since this reaction started i have put him on a course of global herbs restore which i think is much the same as the naf one


----------



## NicolaC (10 July 2011)

Thanks everyone have now tried Piriton and other things but not Hayfever and has an appointment at Rossdales on Wednesday.


----------



## jane_volt (9 July 2013)

I found Better Chemist an online pharmacy to supply these now. My local vet ran out within days!


----------



## Franzella (10 April 2017)

Hi could you give me the website address please?


----------



## chillipup (10 April 2017)

This is rather an old thread Franzella but www.betterchemist.com should get you to their site


----------

